# You make it impossible to leave



## Romanian

I speak romanian, but of the banat dialect from Serbia, which is quite different than true romanian. However, while I speak that dialect fluently I have no idea how to write in romanian, and I would like to send a message to a romanian girl.

I am looking to say:

"I wasnt lying when I said you make it almost impossible to leave you... Im already waiting to get back to continue where we left off Cheeks."

It doesnt have to be a verbatim translation if someone is aware of something that sounds better in romanian than what I wrote in english, but thats the major gist. (Cheeks as in like your face, its a nickname dont judge me) Thanks guys, I look forward to participating in this forum.


----------



## farscape

What do you think of this?

N-am minţit când ţi-am spus că ai făcut să fie aproape imposibil să te  părăsesc. Deja aştept să mă întorc (la tine) şi să înnodăm firul acolo  unde l-am rupt, Obrăjori!

[O variantă care mie îmi sună mai bine]:

Deja mă gândesc să mă întorc (la tine) şi... 

Success!


----------



## hersko1

Nu minţeam când ziceam că-mi este aproape imposibil să plec de lângă tine...


----------



## hersko1

Note that :
să plec de lângă tine = to leave you for a certain period of time
să te părăsesc = to break our relationship
So you can use the one you like better depending on your context.

And welcome on this forum, Romanian.


----------



## Romanian

So which one am I going with for the first part or are they both correct? And farscape what does i-am rupt mean? Im assuming interrupt, but want to be sure before I talk to this girl. Im going to go with the im waiting to return as opposed to thinking about returning Thanks again guys


----------



## farscape

a rupe = to break; in contetx it's part of an idiom. Please check out dexonline.ro, the most complete on-line Romanian dictionary.

As for the translation, perhaps hersko1 can explain his - it's very ad literam and doesn't sound well: "minţeam şi ziceam".

The whole point is that there was a (perhaps foreseen) breakup and he started to long for the make up (kiss) even before it was over...

As for the I'm wating, your good with what I gave you with a small change: "Deja/Deabia aştept să mă întorc..."

Later,


----------



## hersko1

farscape said:


> a rupe = to break; in contetx it's part of an idiom. Please check out dexonline.ro, the most complete on-line Romanian dictionary.
> 
> As for the translation, perhaps hersko1 can explain his - it's very ad literam and doesn't sound well: "minţeam şi ziceam". ??? Is it minţiam and ziciam ???
> The whole point is that there was a (perhaps foreseen) breakup and he started to long for the make up (kiss) even before it was over...
> 
> As for the I'm wating, your good with what I gave you with a small change: "Deja/Deabia aştept să mă întorc..."
> 
> Later,


----------



## Romanian

So before I officially hit send haha... the literal translation of firul acolo unde l-am rup is the ripping of a thread, but its an idiom for a break correct?


----------



## hersko1

the meaning of "firul unde l-am rupt" is "when we put our story to a halt"


----------



## farscape

You mean "put a halt to our story", perhaps?

Later,


----------



## Isoniahtar

maybe even (to) where we left off


----------

